

Ask HN: How do I make sense of this counter-intuitive resume/CV advice? - Fr0styMatt

I currently feel like I&#x27;m stuck in the CV-advice-from-hell-hamster-wheel and need some perspective from the tech community, if for nothing else than to save my sanity :)<p>One piece of resume advice that I see often repeated is &quot;Don&#x27;t use personal pronouns in resumes&quot;.  Yet for the life of me I can&#x27;t understand how this rule came about and nobody seems to be able to give a clear explanation beyond &quot;it&#x27;s unprofessional&quot;.  Okay, but why?<p>Any hiring managers want to chime in on this? If you&#x27;ve seen such an offending resume, what exactly was your thought process? If you ever rejected a resume because of the word &#x27;I&#x27;, why so? What impression did it give you of the resume?<p>Besides that, what resume advice do you see floating out there that you actually feel is good? What about advice that is out there that&#x27;s outdated? Coming from a small company &#x2F; start-up hiring manager&#x27;s perspective? I&#x27;d love to hear some thoughts.
======
mooreds
I like the advice proffered by Ask The Headhunter:
[http://www.asktheheadhunter.com/habuildvalue.htm](http://www.asktheheadhunter.com/habuildvalue.htm)
and Liz Ryan: (pdf) [http://www.humanworkplace.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/11/Wha...](http://www.humanworkplace.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/11/What-is-a-Pain-Letter-and-What-is-a-Human-Voiced-
Resume.pdf) myself.

Note I am a hiring manager for a small tech team outside the startup space.

